# is this budget even possible???



## lynne192

budget???


wedding venue - £300 for reg office?
Flowers - £60???
reception hall - £600
self buffet - £300
cake - £100
entertainment (dj for 3hours) - £250???
Car hire (live 5mins from place) - £50
dress - £150
shoes - £20
lingerie - £10-£20
his outfit - £60 to hire
hair and make-up (done by auntie) - £20
self invitations etc - £30
photography - £100???
wedding rings - £100
Grooms present - £100

will need to buy bridesmaids dress, best man outfit, and page boyu outfit.
so hopefully be able to pull that off for about £150

so total so far is..... £2,400


----------



## polo_princess

I think you will struggle to get all of your flowers for £60 ... £150 maybe

Your reception venue budget seems quite big, where do you plan on having it? Just a local hall? Ours was £150, so maybe you can drop your budget on that part depending on your "needs"

How many guests do you plan on having with regards to your buffet? I would imagine you could probably feed around 50 people for £300

Other than that everything seems totally do'able :)


----------



## lynne192

the hall prob going to cost that looked at thier hiring form and its pretty dear :( but ah well its what we kinda want and its close to home, we're self buffet so not sure how much to do

just writing things down atm.


----------



## missy123

the photos would be more too wouldnt they?not sure of UK prices


----------



## polo_princess

Ahh ok, i see, some places are more expensive than others, you just have to play with your figures, bump some up and round some down.

If you can buy/do things as you go along it'll help to spread the cost hugely, thats what we did.

Flower wise, my nan is a retired florist and she is doing mine for free, but she has told me at "cost price" alone it has added up to well over £100, and thats for my bouquet, a small one for my MOH and one centerpiece for the top table :shock: NOT cheap :hissy:

Food wise, have a look around at catering websites and see their sample menu's so you get a rough idea of what to do, and how much you need, then go from there. Have you got a Costco or Macro wholesaler near to you?


----------



## aly888

i'd have though car hire would have cost more too?? (assuming you are going for a traditional style car). I would budget around £100 for the car!

Photography you can get pretty cheap. Someone suggested in another thread to advertise at your college/university for 2nd or 3rd year photography students and they will do it pretty cheaply (as long as you let them keep the photos for their portfolios). Alot of them can be better than the "professionals" too :thumbup:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would cut down the rings a bit, you can get cheaper rings in argos for the wedding and just save for better ones x


----------



## lynne192

hoping to use taxi from house to place, wouldn't cot more than £5 per car, and hoping to get family to take pictures.


----------



## pinkmummy

Here are some tips on saving ;)

*Photographer* - Firstly it would be near on impossible to get a photographer for £100 (ours was £250 and that was VERY cheap :shock: ) Is there no one who is good at photography that would do them for you?

*Cake *- are you planning on getting it made or doing it yourself? What kind of cake are you looking at? I'd say for £100 you might get a 12" for that possibly a 10" 8" but that might be pushing it.

I am doing my own cake and it will be 12" 10" 8" and 6" and mine will probably cost around £50-£60 just for the ingredients not counting my time!

Someone sent me this link once which is quite a bargain, you could decorate it yourself or they also do it

*Flowers *- are you looking to do them yourself or get someone to do them? I bought all the bits and bobs from Dunelm Mill and a local florists and OH Aunty has arranged them for me, its cost £60 for all the things and OH mum paid his Aunty.

*Car Hire* - it doesn't usually matter how far you live away from the church/venue it just usually tends to be a set price. If you know someone with a BMW or similar sort of car you could borrow those and put your own ribbon on

If your on a budget £100 is a lot to spend on your OH

Who do you have in your bridal party? Bridesmaids? Flowergirls? Best Man? Usher? If you are you will probably have to include money for presents for these too :thumbup:

Once you have numbers of how many will be there day and night it will be a lot easier to work out numbers :thumbup: x


----------



## Vici

My thoughts are in red xx



lynne192 said:


> budget???
> 
> 
> wedding venue - £300 for reg office? It costs £40 to get married in our registry office
> Flowers - £60??? Too low IMO - my mum is doing all of our and cost price is £150/£200 although that is for 5 bouquets and 7 centrepieces)
> reception hall - £600
> self buffet - £300 About right. We catered for 150 at our engagement party and it cost us about £200
> cake - £100 You can get a 3 tier cake from Tesco for less than £30. ou can buy or hire stands for £25
> entertainment (dj for 3hours) - £250??? Ours is £180 from 7-12
> Car hire (live 5mins from place) - £50 This is too low for wedding cars but plenty if just going for taxis
> dress - £150
> shoes - £20
> lingerie - £10-£20
> his outfit - £60 to hire
> hair and make-up (done by auntie) - £20
> self invitations etc - £30
> photography - £100??? Do you know someone who is doing your photography? If not this is way too low
> wedding rings - £100 We got both of ours for £50
> Grooms present - £100 Not necessary IMO if you're on a low budget
> 
> will need to buy bridesmaids dress, best man outfit, and page boyu outfit.
> so hopefully be able to pull that off for about £150
> 
> so total so far is..... £2,400


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i had hired a dj for about 3 hrs for £80, so you could possibly knock that down about £100 at least

edit...
if you go into the cooking section on bnb theres a cake thread maybe see if one of the cake makers are local to you they do stunning cakes for great prices :)


----------



## honeybee2

SORRY VICI- IM USING YOUR IDEA CHICK- SEEMS TO WORK!!!


budget???

wedding venue - £300 for reg office? It costs £33.50 each to give notice and £40 for the ceremony and about £3.50 for the cirtificate
Flowers - £60??? This is possible if you are looking for just a bridal bouquet- if your looking for say 4 button holes, 2 bridesmaids and then a bridal you'd be looking at about £130-£150 unless you get artificial from ebay, then it is very possible!!!
reception hall - £600 depends on what kind of hall really?? 
self buffet - £300 Easily done.
cake - £100 very possible, you could make your own for £50 fully decorated with pillars or do what I did and ask a local bakery to make it. i got a 4 tier (all gorgeous flavours) for £200. A two tier would cost around £100 if you buy it from a local bakey and not a 'wedding cake shop'. Or you can get gorgeous cakes from Marks & Spencers, waitrose asda & tesco!!!
entertainment (dj for 3hours) - £250??? My Dj cost £150 from 7-1, you can get them cheaper than £250- or just use your i-pod!!
Car hire (live 5mins from place) - £50 - not sure depends on local prices (but does a family member have a nice car you could put a ribbon on???)
dress - £150 - very possible, look at monsoon (its gorgeous) BHS, Debenhams, littlewoods, VERY, marks & spencer, even asda have a wedding range now!!!
shoes - £20 
lingerie - £10-£20 Look in the xmas sale- or try New Look!!
his outfit - £60 to hire - Yes this is about right!
hair and make-up (done by auntie) - £20 - can she not do it for free, or is this the cost of the product?
self invitations etc - £30 I got 80 BEAUTIFUL and profession baroque invitations from Vista Print for £36.99 inc vat and delivery. They came yesterday and better than I expected, I love them!!!! 
photography - £100??? Ask a photography student from a college/ uni or ask a family friend.
wedding rings - £100 You can get some from Argos for £30 each!
Grooms present - £100 Depends on what your buyign honey!!!

will need to buy bridesmaids dress, best man outfit, and page boyu outfit.
so hopefully be able to pull that off for about £150- SALES!!!!! esp debenhams!!!

so total so far is..... £2,400


----------



## kintenda

I might just echo what the others have said but my suggestions are in blue.



lynne192 said:


> budget???
> 
> 
> wedding venue - £300 for reg office? _You'd prob need to get some costings from your local office, although it'll go up in 5 yrs._
> Flowers - £60??? _Unless you're doing your flowers yourself, I'd say this is too cheap.... unless you're having fabric ones?_
> reception hall - £600 _We are hiring a local village hall which is massive. It doesn't look like a typical village hall as it's had a lot of refurb. This is costing us about £350 but that's for the whole weekend. Then again, if you like this place a lot & you think it's worth it, go for it._
> self buffet - £300 _Depends on what you're planning to provide in your buffet & how many people you're catering for._
> cake - £100 _If you're good at baking you can beat your own price! You could get a plain one & decorate it with either real or sugar flowers_
> entertainment (dj for 3hours) - £250??? _We are having a friend's band for petrol money (they're ace) - do you know anyone that could perform for you? We're also gonna use an IPod playlist which is obviously free! Maybe consider that? I honestly think that DJ's are too bloody expensive!_
> Car hire (live 5mins from place) - £50 _You could probably do this if you found a local car enthusiast. Some classic car owners hire theirs out - try going to some local classic car meets etc._
> dress - £150 _If you're buying from the internet/ebay etc then this is prob do-able. _
> shoes - £20 _Again, it should be fine! I am hopefully gonna get some shoes that I have my eye on for £28! They don't have to be expensive._
> lingerie - £10-£20 _Remember you will prob have magic pants  for under the dress, then some nice underwear for the night._
> his outfit - £60 to hire _Prob about right, depending on suit - you might want to stretch a little._
> hair and make-up (done by auntie) - £20 _Can't she do it for free as a gift? Or you could get a makeover at a beauty counter?_
> self invitations etc - £30 _Go for vistaprint!! Honestly... we've just got loads of stuff for the price of postage all on 'free' deals... then again, it's a few years until you get married but this is prob a reasonable budget._
> photography - £100??? _You will definitely need a student or friend for this price._
> wedding rings - £100 _I would personally say at least £200 for this, but then again it depends on what material you'd like them to be made from etc_
> Grooms present - £100 _We are probably not going to buy each other gifts... seems a bit excessive when we've spent all the money on wedding/new stuff etc. If we do, I doubt we'll spend £100 on each other. You do need to budget for gifts for your bridal/grooms parties though._
> 
> will need to buy bridesmaids dress, best man outfit, and page boyu outfit.
> so hopefully be able to pull that off for about £150 _How many bridesmaids are you having? Maybe you could have the dresses made? As for the best man and page boy outfits, I think you might struggle a little with this._
> 
> so total so far is..... £2,400


----------



## lynne192

we're not getting married in 5years we're getting married in 2012!!!!


----------



## lynne192

Vici said:


> My thoughts are in red xx
> 
> 
> 
> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> budget???
> 
> 
> wedding venue - £300 for reg office? It costs £40 to get married in our registry office
> Flowers - £60??? Too low IMO - my mum is doing all of our and cost price is £150/£200 although that is for 5 bouquets and 7 centrepieces)...Click to expand...





thanks hun good views just writting things down so i can check and stuff, going to try and get family to take pictures but going to offer my OH's uncle the £100 to print them off etc don't want him out of pocket.

also ment to say that a friend has offered to make our cake but my auntie can also do the cakes too :D


----------



## kintenda

Sorry, just seen that you've changed your date. Congratulations!


----------



## lynne192

no worries thanks :D


----------



## tmr1234

Flowers - me and my mum are doing all my flowers and they have all cost £30 and thats rounding up we have done mine 2 bms and 30 button holes.

reg office- is £36 it is £330 for the reg to come out to a hotel ect

reception hall - Are hole wedding at a hotel is £110 room hire for all day and night 

Oh isnt waring a suit just pants top and wast jack i cant stand suits and dnt want him to waer the wj but mums are going mad at it not being wedding (ITS MY WEDDING)


----------



## aly888

hun £100 just for prints is too much too...unless he is gonna be printing them as englargments and on top quality paper using a professional printer (as the ink is expensive for them). You'd be better off getting the digital copies and getting your favourite ones printed up large and all the rest standard size off a website like snapfish or bonusprint etc. I get 200+ prints (7 x 5) for little under £15 and they are just fine for a photo album :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

tmr1234 said:


> Flowers - me and my mum are doing all my flowers and they have all cost £30 and thats rounding up we have done mine 2 bms and 30 button holes.
> 
> reg office- is £36 it is £330 for the reg to come out to a hotel ect
> 
> reception hall - Are hole wedding at a hotel is £110 room hire for all day and night
> 
> Oh isnt waring a suit just pants top and wast jack i cant stand suits and dnt want him to waer the wj but mums are going mad at it not being wedding (ITS MY WEDDING)

i think it is going to cost us more for reg office but i am not sure yet really need to phone them make sure that date is not taken but doubt it will be as it is a tuesday. it is 2years 2months 29days till the wedding but want to make sure we can actually get these places booked, the hall is £59 per hour and £29 per hour we are preparing it's only available from 6pm - 11pm after that we have to leave as its in a housing area which is a nightmare but going to talk nightly to my MIL as she lives across the street from it and see if we can get some gazebo's in her garden and some heaters to keep everyone warm, but with it being a tuesday thinking people wont want to stay too long... 

where did you get your flowers? 30 button holes thats brilliant.... i only need my bouquet, my bridesmaids bouquet and want a wand flower for my sister who is my flower girl.

in the whole wedding party we have: me, OH (of course lol) my bridesmaid, his best man, flower girl, 2 pageboys. i don't know if my dad will give me away but doubt it.

we are going to hire kilts but hoping my MIL will get them and hopefully pay for them lol they are only £50 each roughly. 

my MIL is going to make tablet and going to make wee boxes up with a kind of netting bag i think.... not sure yet.... for love nor money can i find tartan ribbon in my OH's family tartan :(



aly888 said:


> hun £100 just for prints is too much too...unless he is gonna be printing them as englargments and on top quality paper using a professional printer (as the ink is expensive for them). You'd be better off getting the digital copies and getting your favourite ones printed up large and all the rest standard size off a website like snapfish or bonusprint etc. I get 200+ prints (7 x 5) for little under £15 and they are just fine for a photo album :thumbup:


want to offer him money for taking the time to do it, plus want to get it done on canvases etc. just putting price to it would rather over estatment than under


----------



## tmr1234

i got a load of calla lillies off ebay for £1.65 for 6 calla's


----------



## subaru555

Some of your costs are about right hun. I think the cake could be a lot cheaper - look on M&S website at wedding cakes.

Grooms present not really necessary as you could put that money to a photographer. I can put you in touch with my photographer PM me and I'll sort things out for you - I'll also give you the password to our online album so you can see how lovely the pics were.

I'll PM you a few things later hun xx


----------



## Lynz16

* wedding venue - £300 for reg office? I think that its about £130 for a reg office in scotland but I guess it might go up a bit in the next few years, https://www.gro-scotland.gov.uk/reg...married-in-scotland-how-do-i-go-about-it.html
* Flowers - £60???Could you get sprays like this https://www.weddingfavours.uk.com/?page=shop/flypage&product_id=3711 for buttonholes and maybe look at getting other table decorations(if you need any) then it would just be the cost of flowers for you and bridesmaids
* reception hall - £600
* self buffet - £300
* cake - £100  depending on how many guests you could get away with 2 tiers and just a cake topper or sugar flowers which would take it doen a bit, also if you have fruitcake you won't need as much as a sponge cake, we had a 12" fruitcake and most people took it so it fed about 130ish people
* entertainment (dj for 3hours) - £250??? about right but we had ours from 7 until 1am for about that so maybe see if you can get a discount if you only need it for 3 hours?
* Car hire (live 5mins from place) - £50
* dress - £150
* shoes - £20 I got lovely ones from ebay for £7 new so try there
* lingerie - £10-£20
* his outfit - £60 to hire
* hair and make-up (done by auntie) - £20
* self invitations etc - £30 Depends on how many you are making but the same company(in edinburgh) that do the buttonholes sell 100 blank cards and envelopes for about £8 and they are really good at helping you design things within your set budget 
* photography - £100???
* wedding rings - £100 We just went for cheapie argos ones, came to about £40 for both
* Grooms present - £100 Just tell him that you are a good enough present! lol, we didn't give prezzies


Other things to think about are is your reception hall near to the registry office or is this additional taxis or cars?
Also is your auntie going to do your bridesmaids hair and makeup as well? or this could be extra and also are they/she wearing their own shoes or do you need to buy them?
Do you need to buy a cake knife and guestbook or are you not having them?
You also need to doubly! check with your venue that you are allowed to supply your own buffet as out required the person making it to have a food and hygiene certificate

Maybe you could ask some of your family to 'gift' some of the things that you need as wedding gifts? I bought and made my best friends wedding favours for her for example so it saved her about £60


----------



## lynne192

lol thanks for suggestions i wanted to get argos cheap rings but OH said he wants to spent a decent amount on rings, hope he's paying then lol :D


----------



## lynne192

been looking at works and there is a craft pound shop in glasgow where been keeping an eye on invitation ideas


----------



## toffee87

Car will be more like £200+ regardless of where you live!

Photography is usually around £500 and that's not always including a decent amount of pictures printed. 

Try looking at artificial flowers!

And you can get plain cakes from supermarkets and decorate your self x


----------



## lynne192

think i am getting friend to do the cake, if not will be supermarket cake lol
thinking maybe not have photographer just get people to take pictures with there digital camera. cars was gonna just have tatxi from house to the place, then back. but not sure.


----------



## Sofiekirsten

I want to give you some advice more than suggestions....

Nothing is imposible, our wedding was done on a strict £2k budget and we came in at just under...

You will have a fanstatic day a whatever the cost :)


----------



## buttonnose82

also check with your reception venue that you are allowed to self cater, many places don't allow self cater unless you can provide a food hygiene certificate

also i'd up the budget for flowers and reduce it for DJ, any DJ charging that for 3 hours is seriously ripping you off, we paid £170 for 7 till midnight

cake, like someone else said you can buy ready made fruit cakes from tesco that have fondant on, you could then decorate it to make it personal and would be alot cheaper than £100

£100 for photographs is wayyyyyyy too low unless you get a friend to do them, we got an amazing deal (photographer for 12 hours and £400 towards the album and that cost £995)

I'd skip the grooms present if your strapped, not really needed

Cars - I'd find someone with a nice car and ask them to drive you


----------



## lynne192

been really thinknig about everything and thinking about going for the cheaper reception than we first wanted, to hire the big hall is £19.10 per hour and same rate after 12. its just a hall so can make and bring your own food and they have a kitchen which you can use, my MIL is a chef so gonna beg her to make the food lol....

photos my uncles and family hopefully, my uncle drives a lovely BMW so gonna ask if he can drive me there.... 

can hire a bar service which i just have to pay for one drink for all guests then the rest is free as the money they make for the drinks covers everything....

the reg office is in the same building. going to buy my dress off of "lightinabox" gonna hire the kilts, gonna try and grab birdesmaids dress and flower girl on the wedding sale this year.... 

already been thinking inviations, and gonna make my own favours, going to make heart shaped home-made tablet and put them in lovely cellowrap with ribbon in our colour theme.

going to write down everything later, i am little sad today because i lost my purse in my madness yesterday caring for my sister and lost alot of things i'll never get back, there was no money in it. but can't get any money until get new bankcards as all my ID etc was in there, lost scan picture of baby we lost :( and also mine and my son's birth certs not happy person, my own fault but still phoned everywhere i can thing :(


----------



## lynne192

Sofiekirsten said:


> I want to give you some advice more than suggestions....
> 
> Nothing is imposible, our wedding was done on a strict £2k budget and we came in at just under...
> 
> You will have a fanstatic day a whatever the cost :)


hey hun can i be rude and ask what you spent on what and where?


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Of course you can :)

Dress - £99 brand new made to measure from Ebay
Wedding Car - Asked a friend with a Bently to drive around for a wedding present
Flowers - DH auntie did them, we only had 1 bouquet, 5 button holes and 3 corsages and we asked if she could do them for a wedding present. Shouldnt be to costly for what we wanted anyway
Suits - £60 per suit from Debenhams 
Photographer - We paid a friend to take some and 2 other people took photos aswell and they are great!
Rings - Argos - £20 each both white gold
Tiara - Primark - £3!
Shoes and Underskirt- Borrowed from a friend
Underwear - Debenhams £30 for bask, thongs and garter
Hair - Hairdressers - £20
Cake - £60 I bought the cake from M&S and my friend decorated it for me.
Reception - £1000 - DH sisters MIL owns the venue and she did it for a great price - This included:

Hire of the room
Singer
complete room set up
3 course wedding breakfast (£412.50)
Toasting wine & Food Wine 
Buffet - Costco! (£250 and it was lovely)

Registry office - £99 for room hire and £30 each for notice of marriage

All the wedding stationary I made myself: Place cards, Menu Plaques, Table Numbers, Party Favours, Kids Party Favours, Cake Boxes and Thank you cards
but I probably spent about £60 on buying all the materials I needed.

I also didn't have any bridemaids I just had two witnesses

Presents - 4 Fob Watches for the men @ £15 each and Women had Glass Plaques @ £10 each we had 5 and then 3 £15 bouquets

Total Cost: £1926

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Just some snaps that might help :)

The Car We Borrowed
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00284.jpg

My Dress
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00297.jpg

Adam Suit
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00282.jpg

Tiara, Cake And Flowers
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00610.jpg

Flowers And Rings
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00575.jpg

How Much Fun We Had Even On A £2k Budget :)
https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00430.jpg


----------



## toffee87

Are your flowers artificial, where from? They look real either way hehe x


edit: just read, DH's Aunty did them hehe x


----------



## lynne192

just beauitful hun


----------



## Sofiekirsten

No all real red and ivory poses and my DH auntie did them at her florist she owns


----------



## lynne192

flowers are lovely i have been looking on ebay at ones.


----------



## aly888

SofieKirsten, you had all that on a £2k budget!? :shock: that is amazing. It looks like such a much more expensive wedding!! :flower:


----------



## lynne192

Sofiekirsten said:


> Of course you can :)
> 
> Dress - £99 brand new made to measure from Ebay *(did this include postage??)*
> Flowers - DH auntie did them... *(lucky you wish she was my auntie)*
> Suits - £60 per suit from Debenhams *(nice we're hiring kilts)*
> 
> Photographer - We paid a friend to take some and 2 other people took photos aswell and they are great! *(sounds good gonna keep looking)*
> 
> Rings - Argos - £20 each both white gold *(nice we were goin to get white gold but my engagment ring is yellow gold, are the rings good quality???)*
> 
> Tiara - Primark - £3! *(my shop lol need to keep eye opened) *
> 
> Shoes and Underskirt- Borrowed from a friend *(shame i have no friends lol)*
> 
> Underwear - Debenhams £30... *(i was thinking ann summers something sexy and well out there lol  )*
> 
> Hair - Hairdressers - £20 *(nice gonna get my auntie to do mine and my flowergirls and bridesmaids hair)*
> 
> Cake - £60 I bought the cake from M&S and my friend decorated it for me. *(been looking at marks and sparks did you get all fruit or mix?)*
> 
> Reception - £1000 - DH sisters MIL owns the venue and she did it for a great price - This included: [COLOR] *(omg brilliant where was it can i bribe her into helping me lol)*
> 
> Registry office - £99 for room hire and £30 each for notice of marriage *(thanks gonna phone and see what they say)*
> 
> All the wedding stationary I made myself: Place cards, Menu Plaques, Table Numbers, Party Favours, Kids Party Favours, Cake Boxes and Thank you cards
> but I probably spent about £60 on buying all the materials I needed.
> *(do you have samples i can have a wee nose at?)*
> 
> I also didn't have any bridemaids I just had two witnesses *(good idea only having one bridesmaid and a best man also witnesses)*
> Total Cost: £1926
> 
> Hope this helps!

wanna plan my wedding :D


----------



## Sofiekirsten

lynne192 said:


> Sofiekirsten said:
> 
> 
> Of course you can :)
> 
> Dress - £99 brand new made to measure from Ebay *(did this include postage??)*
> Flowers - DH auntie did them... *(lucky you wish she was my auntie)*
> Suits - £60 per suit from Debenhams *(nice we're hiring kilts)*
> 
> Photographer - We paid a friend to take some and 2 other people took photos aswell and they are great! *(sounds good gonna keep looking)*
> 
> Rings - Argos - £20 each both white gold *(nice we were goin to get white gold but my engagment ring is yellow gold, are the rings good quality???)*
> 
> Tiara - Primark - £3! *(my shop lol need to keep eye opened) *
> 
> Shoes and Underskirt- Borrowed from a friend *(shame i have no friends lol)*
> 
> Underwear - Debenhams £30... *(i was thinking ann summers something sexy and well out there lol  )*
> 
> Hair - Hairdressers - £20 *(nice gonna get my auntie to do mine and my flowergirls and bridesmaids hair)*
> 
> Cake - £60 I bought the cake from M&S and my friend decorated it for me. *(been looking at marks and sparks did you get all fruit or mix?)*
> 
> Reception - £1000 - DH sisters MIL owns the venue and she did it for a great price - This included: [COLOR] *(omg brilliant where was it can i bribe her into helping me lol)*
> 
> Registry office - £99 for room hire and £30 each for notice of marriage *(thanks gonna phone and see what they say)*
> 
> All the wedding stationary I made myself: Place cards, Menu Plaques, Table Numbers, Party Favours, Kids Party Favours, Cake Boxes and Thank you cards
> but I probably spent about £60 on buying all the materials I needed.
> *(do you have samples i can have a wee nose at?)*
> 
> I also didn't have any bridemaids I just had two witnesses *(good idea only having one bridesmaid and a best man also witnesses)*
> Total Cost: £1926
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> wanna plan my wedding :DClick to expand...



Kept most of the stuff from the wedding like the bride & groom place cards and the seating plan along with party favours and what not I will take some pictures and get them on here so you can have a nosey...what theme are you going for mine was red and ivory.....

The wedding dress was £99 for the dress and courior aswell :)

The underwear from debenhams was well sexy! love it :)

Erm do you know what sort of dress you are having because if you let me know what sort it is and it needs a hoop I can send you mine? I'm never going to use it again and better let someone get some use out of it :)


----------



## lynne192

i dunno what a hoop is lol... i am hoping to get a white A-line lace over-lay dress like this: https://www.lightinthebox.com/A-lin...edding-Dresses-for-Bride--HSX149-_p24086.html

that be great would love to see pictures. :D will look in debenhams might even get something on a sale lol :D


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hey sweetheart a hop is an underskirt with an underwire init to keep it flowing otherwise you will walk on your dress :)


----------



## lynne192

lol so will prob need one then lol :D i am sooo stupid when comes to these things.


----------



## pinkmummy

If you're looking for one I have one I'm selling as I'm not using mine xx


----------



## xhannahxbanan

Hey huni, it would be possible!! 
firstly when is your wedding??? 
mine is next year well 11months away :)

i've already started to get things together :) 
i've sorted out my wedding flower bouquets for the bridesmaids and also my viel :)
if you go on website forums as in yourwedding and weddingidea's brides sell the items they didnt use or only used once :)

With bridesmaids dresses try asos? sale items :) 
or highstreet.


I doubt the self buffet will cost that much do a iceland jobby!! :D 

Have you got a wedding dress yet?? 
Im selling one if you want i'll email you some photo's x


----------



## lynne192

what size is the dress hannah??? do you have pictures? have a dress in mind but don't have one yet, we're getting married in 19months.


----------



## xhannahxbanan

if you let me know your email i'll send you pictures its a 8-10 x


----------



## xhannahxbanan

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250670317237&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


x


----------



## lynne192

thanks for sharing shame not right colour gutted :(


----------



## jayne191284

Hey hun, we just gave notice on Thursday at the register office. It cost £33.50 each and then on the day its costing £43.50 which is £40 for the service and £3.50 for the certificate

You can give notice upto (but no more than) 12 months in advance
xx


----------



## lynne192

hey jayne hun never knew you were on here, nice to see you again, will try and book with them on my birthday next year as we're getting married on my birthday 2012 lol :D


----------

